

Skype Demands Mobile App Nimbuzz Remove Support, Effective October 31st - jkalkbrenner
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/24/skype-vs-nimbuzz/

======
auxbuss
I've been using Nimbuzz, because there was no Skype client for Android. Even
now there is an Android Skype client, there isn't for my phone, an HTC
Wildfire. I've no ides why not.

The quality of Nimbuzz Skype calls has gone through the floor recently. At the
weekend I received a call that had a delay of over five seconds. That makes it
very hard to communicate anything.

It's a shame, though. When Skype came along, it appeared that they were
breaking new ground in the telco space, and general communication space. Now
it appears that it's the same old, same old. Put up barriers and protect their
territory.

Still, it's their reputation, and they can do with it as they wish.

